# (solved) clamd crashes

## <3

For some reason Clamd has been crashing for a while but I can't figure out why.

```
#sudo rc-status | grep clamd 

 clamd                                                             [  crashed  ]
```

The logs don't give much in terms of o a reason either, though I am not sure what is meant by "PID file removed" if that is the culprit.  Can some one please advise.

```
#sudo tail -n 500 /var/log/clamav/clamd.log  

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Sat May  1 14:18:54 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Sat May  1 14:28:54 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 14:38:54 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 14:48:54 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 14:58:55 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 15:08:55 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 15:18:55 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 15:28:55 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 15:38:55 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 15:48:55 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 15:58:55 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 16:03:00 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Sat May  1 16:03:00 2021 -> --- Stopped at Sat May  1 16:03:00 2021

Sat May  1 16:03:00 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Sat May  1 16:03:28 2021 -> +++ Started at Sat May  1 16:03:28 2021

Sat May  1 16:03:28 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Sat May  1 16:03:28 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Sat May  1 16:03:28 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Sat May  1 16:03:28 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Sat May  1 16:03:28 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Sat May  1 16:03:28 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Sat May  1 16:03:28 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Sat May  1 16:03:42 2021 -> Loaded 8524328 signatures.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Sat May  1 16:03:45 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Sat May  1 16:13:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 16:23:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 16:33:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 16:43:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 16:53:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 17:03:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 17:13:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 17:23:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 17:33:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 17:43:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 17:53:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 18:03:45 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 18:13:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 18:23:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 18:33:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 18:43:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 18:53:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 19:03:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 19:13:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 19:23:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 19:33:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 19:43:46 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 19:53:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 20:03:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 20:13:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 20:23:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 20:33:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 20:43:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 20:53:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 21:03:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 21:13:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 21:23:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 21:33:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 21:43:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 21:53:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 22:03:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 22:13:47 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 22:23:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 22:33:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 22:43:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 22:53:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 23:03:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 23:13:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 23:23:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 23:33:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 23:43:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sat May  1 23:53:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 00:03:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 00:13:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 00:23:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 00:33:48 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 00:43:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 00:53:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 01:03:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 01:13:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 01:23:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 01:33:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 01:43:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 01:53:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 02:03:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 02:13:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 02:23:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 02:33:49 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 02:43:50 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 02:47:43 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Sun May  2 02:47:43 2021 -> --- Stopped at Sun May  2 02:47:43 2021

Sun May  2 02:47:43 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Sun May  2 10:11:51 2021 -> +++ Started at Sun May  2 10:11:51 2021

Sun May  2 10:11:51 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Sun May  2 10:11:51 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Sun May  2 10:11:51 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:11:51 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Sun May  2 10:11:51 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Sun May  2 10:11:51 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Sun May  2 10:11:51 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Sun May  2 10:12:05 2021 -> Loaded 8524328 signatures.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:12:07 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Sun May  2 10:17:59 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Sun May  2 10:17:59 2021 -> --- Stopped at Sun May  2 10:17:59 2021

Sun May  2 10:17:59 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Sun May  2 10:18:54 2021 -> +++ Started at Sun May  2 10:18:54 2021

Sun May  2 10:18:54 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Sun May  2 10:18:54 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Sun May  2 10:18:54 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:18:54 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Sun May  2 10:18:54 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Sun May  2 10:18:54 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Sun May  2 10:18:54 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Sun May  2 10:19:08 2021 -> Loaded 8524328 signatures.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Sun May  2 10:19:10 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Sun May  2 10:29:10 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 10:39:10 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 10:49:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 10:59:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 11:09:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 11:19:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 11:29:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 11:39:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 11:49:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 11:59:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 12:09:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 12:19:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 12:29:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 12:39:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 12:49:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 12:59:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 13:09:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 13:19:11 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 13:29:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 13:39:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 13:49:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 13:59:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 14:09:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 14:19:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 14:29:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 14:39:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 14:49:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 14:59:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 15:09:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 15:19:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 15:29:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 15:39:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 15:49:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 15:59:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 16:09:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 16:19:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 16:29:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 16:39:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 16:49:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 16:59:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 17:09:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 17:19:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 17:29:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 17:39:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 17:49:14 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 17:59:14 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 17:59:50 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Sun May  2 17:59:50 2021 -> --- Stopped at Sun May  2 17:59:50 2021

Sun May  2 17:59:50 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Sun May  2 19:16:38 2021 -> +++ Started at Sun May  2 19:16:38 2021

Sun May  2 19:16:38 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Sun May  2 19:16:38 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Sun May  2 19:16:38 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Sun May  2 19:16:38 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Sun May  2 19:16:38 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Sun May  2 19:16:38 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Sun May  2 19:16:38 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Sun May  2 19:16:52 2021 -> Loaded 8524328 signatures.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Sun May  2 19:16:54 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Sun May  2 19:26:54 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 19:36:54 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 19:37:24 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Sun May  2 19:37:24 2021 -> --- Stopped at Sun May  2 19:37:24 2021

Sun May  2 19:37:24 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Sun May  2 21:06:06 2021 -> +++ Started at Sun May  2 21:06:06 2021

Sun May  2 21:06:06 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Sun May  2 21:06:06 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Sun May  2 21:06:06 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Sun May  2 21:06:06 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Sun May  2 21:06:06 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Sun May  2 21:06:06 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Sun May  2 21:06:06 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Sun May  2 21:06:20 2021 -> Loaded 8524328 signatures.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Sun May  2 21:06:25 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Sun May  2 21:16:25 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 21:26:25 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 21:36:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 21:46:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 21:56:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 22:06:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 22:16:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 22:26:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 22:36:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 22:46:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 22:56:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 23:06:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 23:16:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 23:26:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 23:36:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 23:46:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Sun May  2 23:56:26 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 00:06:27 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 00:16:27 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 00:26:27 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 00:36:27 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 00:46:27 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 00:56:27 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 01:06:27 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 01:16:27 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 01:22:43 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Mon May  3 01:22:43 2021 -> --- Stopped at Mon May  3 01:22:43 2021

Mon May  3 01:22:43 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Mon May  3 08:41:37 2021 -> +++ Started at Mon May  3 08:41:37 2021

Mon May  3 08:41:37 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Mon May  3 08:41:37 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Mon May  3 08:41:37 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:41:37 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Mon May  3 08:41:37 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Mon May  3 08:41:37 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Mon May  3 08:41:37 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Mon May  3 08:41:51 2021 -> Loaded 8524328 signatures.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:41:53 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Mon May  3 08:43:02 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Mon May  3 08:43:02 2021 -> --- Stopped at Mon May  3 08:43:02 2021

Mon May  3 08:43:02 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Mon May  3 08:43:55 2021 -> +++ Started at Mon May  3 08:43:55 2021

Mon May  3 08:43:55 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Mon May  3 08:43:55 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Mon May  3 08:43:55 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:43:55 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Mon May  3 08:43:55 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Mon May  3 08:43:55 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Mon May  3 08:43:55 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Mon May  3 08:44:09 2021 -> Loaded 8524328 signatures.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Mon May  3 08:44:11 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Mon May  3 08:54:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 09:04:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 09:14:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 09:24:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 09:34:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 09:44:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 09:54:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 10:04:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 10:14:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 10:24:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 10:34:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 10:44:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 10:54:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 11:04:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 11:14:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 11:24:12 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 11:34:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 11:44:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 11:54:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 12:04:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 12:14:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 12:24:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 12:34:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 12:44:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 12:54:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 13:04:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 13:14:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 13:24:13 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Mon May  3 13:24:59 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Mon May  3 13:25:19 2021 -> Database correctly reloaded (8525514 signatures)

Mon May  3 13:25:19 2021 -> Activating the newly loaded database...
```

Last edited by <3 on Mon May 24, 2021 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## freke

PID = Process ID - a file containing the process id - gets deleted when it crashes I assume.

Never seen it on my systems (OpenRC)

You could try Debug = yes in /etc/clamd.conf and see if that gives some more information?

----------

## <3

Sorry for my last post, I accidentally quoted the first post.

This is what I get when I set debug to True.

```
tail -n 1000 /var/log/clamav/clamd.log | grep "Thu May  6"

Thu May  6 00:00:07 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 00:10:07 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 00:20:07 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 00:30:07 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 00:40:07 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 00:50:07 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 01:00:07 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 01:10:07 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 01:20:08 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 01:30:08 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 01:40:08 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 01:42:19 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Thu May  6 01:42:19 2021 -> --- Stopped at Thu May  6 01:42:19 2021

Thu May  6 01:42:19 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Thu May  6 08:04:20 2021 -> +++ Started at Thu May  6 08:04:20 2021

Thu May  6 08:04:20 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Thu May  6 08:04:20 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Thu May  6 08:04:20 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:04:20 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Thu May  6 08:04:20 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Thu May  6 08:04:20 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Thu May  6 08:04:20 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Thu May  6 08:04:34 2021 -> Loaded 8525514 signatures.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:04:36 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Thu May  6 08:12:09 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Thu May  6 08:12:09 2021 -> --- Stopped at Thu May  6 08:12:09 2021

Thu May  6 08:12:09 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Thu May  6 08:13:02 2021 -> +++ Started at Thu May  6 08:13:02 2021

Thu May  6 08:13:02 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Thu May  6 08:13:02 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Thu May  6 08:13:02 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:13:02 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Thu May  6 08:13:02 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Thu May  6 08:13:02 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Thu May  6 08:13:02 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Thu May  6 08:13:16 2021 -> Loaded 8525514 signatures.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Thu May  6 08:13:21 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Thu May  6 08:23:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 08:33:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 08:43:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 08:53:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 09:03:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 09:13:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 09:23:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 09:33:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 09:43:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 09:53:21 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 10:03:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 10:13:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 10:23:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 10:33:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 10:43:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 10:53:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 11:03:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 11:13:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 11:23:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 11:33:22 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 11:38:58 2021 -> Pid file removed.

Thu May  6 11:38:58 2021 -> --- Stopped at Thu May  6 11:38:58 2021

Thu May  6 11:38:58 2021 -> Socket file removed.

Thu May  6 11:38:59 2021 -> +++ Started at Thu May  6 11:38:59 2021

Thu May  6 11:38:59 2021 -> Received 0 file descriptor(s) from systemd.

Thu May  6 11:38:59 2021 -> clamd daemon 0.103.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)

Thu May  6 11:38:59 2021 -> Log file size limited to 1048576 bytes.

Thu May  6 11:38:59 2021 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav

Thu May  6 11:38:59 2021 -> Not loading PUA signatures.

Thu May  6 11:38:59 2021 -> Only loading official signatures.

Thu May  6 11:38:59 2021 -> Bytecode: Security mode set to "TrustSigned".

Thu May  6 11:39:12 2021 -> Loaded 8525514 signatures.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.sock

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 200

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: Global time limit set to 120000 milliseconds.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: Global size limit set to 104857600 bytes.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: File size limit set to 26214400 bytes.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: Recursion level limit set to 16.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: Files limit set to 10000.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: Core-dump limit is 0.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: MaxEmbeddedPE limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNormalize limit set to 10485760 bytes.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: MaxHTMLNoTags limit set to 2097152 bytes.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: MaxScriptNormalize limit set to 5242880 bytes.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: MaxZipTypeRcg limit set to 1048576 bytes.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: MaxPartitions limit set to 50.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: MaxIconsPE limit set to 100.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: MaxRecHWP3 limit set to 16.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: PCREMatchLimit limit set to 100000.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: PCRERecMatchLimit limit set to 2000.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Limits: PCREMaxFileSize limit set to 26214400.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Archive support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> AlertExceedsMax heuristic detection disabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Heuristic alerts enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Portable Executable support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> ELF support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Mail files support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> OLE2 support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> PDF support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> SWF support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> HTML support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> XMLDOCS support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> HWP3 support enabled.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Self checking every 600 seconds.

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> Listening daemon: PID: 23621

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> MaxQueue set to: 100

Thu May  6 11:39:14 2021 -> fds_poll_recv: timeout after 600 seconds

Thu May  6 11:49:14 2021 -> SelfCheck: Database status OK.

Thu May  6 11:49:14 2021 -> fds_poll_recv: timeout after 600 seconds

```

----------

## <3

Am I the only person having this issue? Not one other person knows what is going on?

----------

## figueroa

 *<3 wrote:*   

> Am I the only person having this issue? Not one other person knows what is going on?

 

Maybe.

----------

## araxon

 *<3 wrote:*   

> Am I the only person having this issue? Not one other person knows what is going on?

 

I'm running several servers with clamd. No issues here, other than clamd eating about 1GB of memory... can you rule out that your clamd has been killed by OOM killer?

----------

## Ionen

This came up in bug #791244, unsure for cause or if really the same that's happening here -- but my first idea was a naming mismatch (see bug for details, although it wouldn't really be a bug if that's the case).

----------

## <3

I was able to get clamd to stop crashing, I emerged clamav with clamacc use flag. I had clamacc enabled in the config but didn't have it installed. I am not sure if that is what did the trick or if simply re-emerging helped but regardless clamav does not seem to be crashing any more.

----------

## figueroa

Interesting. I don't have any of the clam~ USE flags enabled, yet clamd runs as expected.

----------

## araxon

 *figueroa wrote:*   

> Interesting. I don't have any of the clam~ USE flags enabled, yet clamd runs as expected.

 

same here... but now that Ionen mentioned that bug, I remember about a month ago, when updating clamav, the pidfile location has changed, tripping our monitoring with false alarms

----------

## Moriah

My clamd is also crashing.  I reinstalled it and it is still crashing.  I'm not sure what to do about it.  I haven't yet checked that clamacc USE flag thogh.  I just looked at that bug report and I need to check that pidfile location; maybe that's it.

----------

